# Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?



## Teichtrine (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo, auch ich bin neu hier und habe mir schon einiges durchgelesen. 
Wir haben seit zehn Jahren einen Teich, den wir samt Haus und Garten fertig gekauft haben. Folienteich mit schwarzer Folie, gar nicht sooo viel falsch gemacht vom Vorgänger, großer Flachwasserbereich, reichlich Wasserpflanzen (__ Rohrkolben, Sumpflilien,Wasserwald und Seerosen) , Fische, die sich einfach ohne uns zu fragen, vermehren (aus anfänglich 4 Goldfischen wurden über fünfzig), dann haben wir vier Shubunkins eingesetzt, die inzwischen auch Nachwuchs haben und unsere zwei Nasen fühlen sich offensichtlich nicht unwohl, jedenfalls leben sie hier seit drei jahren und sind auch gewachsen. __ Kröten und __ Molche sind einfach da, Wasserschnecken auch, die Algen kommen und gehen und eigentlich sind wir ganz zufrieden.
Das Einzige, was mich stört, ist die schwarze Folie am Teichgrund, die durch den Mulm zwar in den tiefen Bereichen zugedeckt ist, aber in den Flachwasserzonen deutlich sichtbar ist. Im Sommer heizt sich der Teich sicher auch dadurch ziemlich auf. Wir füllen dann Leitungswasser auf.
Ein Teichsubstrat irgendeiner Art gab es noch nie. Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass sich Sand (welcher eigentlich, ist das denn egal? Gibts da außer der Körnung noch Anderes zu beachten?) als Teichsubstrat gut eignet und die Goldfische davon profitieren.
Ich würde mir eine hellere Farbe der Teichoberfläche davon versprechen.
Sollten wir jetzt noch Sand einfüllen? Geht das bei Wasserfüllung? Lohnt sich das überhaupt? Oder sollten wir besser alles lassen, wie es ist?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Für Antworten wäre ich jedenfalls dankbar.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von unserem Teich:


----------



## Michael der 2. (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

HI

Ist so ne Sache mit dem Sand. Wenn die Steigung der Zonen 30% überschreitet rutscht alles ab. Wenn Fische drin sind ist der hier oft empfohlene lehmhaltige Sand schlecht. Da Wasser wird sehr trüb und von Fischen evtl immer wieder aufgwühlt. Ich würde dann feinen günstigsten Kies (nicht den schönen weißen) bevorzugen.

Ich denke es sind auch zu viele Fische drin. Kommt mir viel vor. Der Teich ist nicht gerade klein aber 50+ x Fische ...

Ob es notwendig ist bleibt dir überlassen. Auf den Fotos sieht es jedenfalls nicht so schlimm aus. Soweit ein schöner Teich. Toll anzusehen

Grüße


----------



## Joerg (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Hi Teichtrine,
:Willkommen2

dein Teich sieht toll aus. 
Sand würde ich nachträglich nicht mehr einfüllen, da der etwas später so aussieht wie der aktuelle Teichgrund. Die Fische tragen meist auch wieder weg.

Ich denke du könntest ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen einbringen.
Damit wird das Wasser schneller klar und Sauerstoff geben die auch ab.

Der Filter sollte mit dem Bestand wachsen. Of läuft es einige Zeit sehr gut aber die zusätzliche Belastung bringt den Filter irgendwann an seine Grenzen.

Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem Teich und hier bei den Teichverrückten.


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Hallo Teichtrine
:willkommen
Nach 10 Jahren ist die Teichfolie noch schwarz:shock
Meine ist nach nun einem Jahr schön mit einem feinen Algenteppich überzogen.

Sand jetzt noch einzubringen würde ich mir auch sparen, aus den Gründen die Jörg und Michael schon erwähnt haben.

Jedoch würde ich bei dem aktuellen Besatz ernsthaft über einen größeren Filter nachdenken. Ich denke das geht nicht mehr lange gut

Ansonnsten echt toll der Teich, gefällt mir gut


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Hallo Teichtrine,

Sand nachträglich einbringen ist jederzeit machbar, natürlich hast Du dann 1 - 2 Wochen
eine Trübung des Teiches.
Wenn dann sollte der Sand aber auf alle Fälle einen Lehmanteil haben.
Der große Vorteil von Sand als Bodensubstrat ist, dass sich darin die Pflanzen gut
verwurzeln können, allerdings stelle ich mir das mit Goldfischbesatz ja etwas schwierig vor.
Denn die Goldies gründeln ja meist und werden somit immer wieder den Sand etwas auf-
wirbeln.
Ich pesönlich habe eine ca. 2 - 3 cm Sandschicht im Teich und bin damit sehr zufrieden, 
auch nach 3 Jahren noch.
Allerdings hab ich halt auch __ Moderlieschen drin, und die gründeln ja nicht.

Ich würde aber trotzdem zu Sand raten.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Moin,

generell halte ich Sand für einen guten Grund. Aber der Teich ist mindestens 10 Jahre alt, wenn nicht älter (weil vor 10 Jahren ja fertig gekauft). Da hätte ich Bauchschmerzen, den Sand einzubringen ohne den Teichboden vorher gründlich sauber zu machen. Und gründlich saubermachen würde ich jetzt wegen der Libellenlarven etc. nicht. Eher zum Herbst. Aber ein paar Fische abgeben, das wäre eine Maßnahme...


----------



## Harald (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Hi,
ich sehe auch die Gefahr, dass der Sand, den Du einbringst zur Mitte hin abrutscht, damit hättest Du dann nichts gewonnen.
Ich habe in meinem zweiten Teich die gesamte Folie mit Vlies abgedeckt, dies sah nach kurzer Zeit schon sehr natürlich aus und bietet auch den Pflanzen halt beim Wachsen.
Solange aber bei Dir dieser Wunsch nur aus rein optischen Gründen besteht, würde ich den Teich, der ja offensichtlich wirklich gut funktioniert, in Ruhe lassen.
Zur Zeit scheint er ja auch Deine Fischpopulation gut zu verkraften. Du solltest Dir aber vielleicht einen Räuber dazu holen, damit es nicht noch mehr Fische werden.


----------



## Teichtrine (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Nachträglich Sand als Substrat einfüllen?*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge

Unsere Goldies fühlen sich offensichtlich richtig wohl, sonst würden sie sich nicht so vermehren.
Abgeben würde ich schon welche, nur wie und wohin und ein Räuber?? Soll der dann die Fische fressen?  gelegentlich schaut ja mal ein __ Reiher vorbei, den unsere schlauen Goldies aber kennen und sich dann ratz fatz unter den Steg flüchten, da hat er keine Chance:__ nase
Und die Dorfkatzen haben auch keine Chance, weil unser Hund auf seinen Garten aufpasst. Er und die Fische pflegen eine freundliche Beziehung der friedlichen Koexistenz, das heißt, wenn er baden geht im Teich, schwimmen sie ihm vor der Schnauze rum
Wir überlegen jetzt, im Herbst den Teich mal abzulassen, die Folie rauszunehmen und die Tiefwasserzonen zu vergrößern, da der Flachwasserbereich ausgesprochen groß ist. Bei der Gelegenheit würden wir dann auch Sand einfüllen und hoffen, dass unsere vielen Wasserpflanzen und die Fische die Zeit der Umquartierung gut überstehen
Ich werde berichten.


----------

